# Where to get Business Cards?



## JDT (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I am almost ready to launch my site and once I do I will create a thread to documnet how everytime I was going to take the next step I used this formun for guidance.

This site rocks.. I got all my information for trademark, re-labeling, shirt type, shipping, decals, everything....

and now I have one more.....Business cards.

Anybody care to share where they print their business cards?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please see this thread here for lots of sources 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t12583.html 

I'll close this thread since the other one is pretty recent. We can consolidate the info in that thread


----------

